# 12:00 sob story



## czarmark (Apr 29, 2005)

I went out for opening day last Saturday with my fiend and his son, hoping to get a turkey. However, my friend got up late and so we did not get on point until 8:30. Add to the lateness of the day some rain. Needless to say we did not see anything accept a hen. Until, I was walking back to the car with my friend's son around 11:45. I was just playing with the scratch call not even thinking about a turkey, I was just about 2 feet away from my car when I heard a loud Gobble Gobble!, my heart jumped to my throat and I jumped behind the car and continued to call. Fifteen minutes later I was out of time with no other responses so I stood up slowly to see if he was still there and right under a tree 20 feet away was that big old tom. I swear that he stuck his tongue out as he ran into the woods.

Oh well maybe next weekend. :******: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Gotta love turkey hunting.


----------

